# Planet Earth Coffee and Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We proudly serve La Colombe Torrefaction. Our coffee is hand-roasted, packaged, and shipped to Hermosa Beach.

Our drip selection, ground and brewed to order, ranges from the sweet, cocoa notes of bourbon-varietal Brazil, to the fruity, spicy, and bold flavors of Ethiopia, to the rare and elegant Haiti Blue Forest, the only specialty coffee from Haiti in the United States.

For espresso, we are inspired by the traditional preparations of Italy, from the balance of a cappuccino to the&#8230;

More...


----------

